# Need solution for too strong water flow.



## saguaro48 (May 6, 2012)

My Eheim canister is pushing the water at too strong a flow in my 36gal bowfront tank. Would increasing the diameter of the holes in the return spray bar help reduce the force of the flow without creating other problems? I do not want to restrict the return flow by partly closing the valve from the filter since I want maximum filtration. Is there an alternative to the spray bar that would still allow filtration but not create such a current in the tank?
Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

How is it too much flow? What is the gph of your Eheim?

In almost every case even if there is a lot of flow right in front of the output it is not too much flow overall. 

You can buy a spray bar for Eheims though. I would also buy the upgraded intake strainer.


----------



## saguaro48 (May 6, 2012)

Fishguy2727 said:


> How is it too much flow? What is the gph of your Eheim?
> 
> >>The bottom plants on the far side of the tank (30" long) move sideways.
> >>208gph output.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would have to see it. I find it hard to believe that 200gph could be too much for a 36. Is the rest of the tank fine?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, I can't believe it's too much flow.

Yes, boring out the holes of the spraybar will reduce the amount of current in the tank. Aslo, what I have found to work very well is to drill some holes in the BACK of the spraybar.


----------



## saguaro48 (May 6, 2012)

I tilted the spray bar up slightly and this seems to have an effect on the perceived flow. Also, since I had to cut down the spray bar, it only has five outlet holes instead of what I believe was eight before. This would be increasing the amount of force on the water. If so, what might the best recourse be: drill a couple more holes in the same line on the spraybar, drill a few pointing down or to the back as suggested in another post, or drill out the existing five holes a bit to allow a greater volume of water to pass through, with a resultant reduction in the force? Or, just leave the damn thing alone  using the adage..."sometimes the best action to take is no action!"
Thanks again.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

you can try adjusting the spray bar so that the flow is directed toward the glass rather than into the tank to diffuse the out flow


I have the 2211 with 60 gph on a 29 gal and it is all the current I would want, I can see where 208 could be a lot, depends on what fish you have though


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have also drilled a hole in the end cap of a spraybar. Anything you do to alleviate the pressure built up in the spraybar will reduce the current in the tank, whether it be adding additional holes (wherever) or making the existing holes larger.

I would be careful about messing with the placement of the spraybar. Some places are better than others, and while you may fix one problem by repositioning it, you can easily create another by messing up the circulation in the tank.


----------



## equatics (Apr 26, 2012)

In general it should be alright to turn down the volume - I have an AquaClear 30 HOB that's been running for 3 months at minimum because I have it on a 10 gallon tank. If your spraybar isn't underwater around an inch and pointed up towards the surface, you could try that. There should be somewhat less surface agitation.

Steven


----------



## Absntmind (Apr 26, 2012)

I had this exact same problem recently. Running a Fluval 406 on a 55 gallon and the current was to strong until turned down about halfway, reducing the flow. Mine came with a nozzle, so I just bought some PVC (pipe, 90, and end cap) from home depot and made my own. Drilled out some holes, tried it, then drilled some more. Since my setup is going lengthwise I ended up making rather large holes, as well as a small one on the end. 

Just rattle canned it with some black krylon fusion and good to go. PVC is cheap, so it makes it easy to try out different methods. I am planning on making another one with some minor tweaks as well as try out one across the back. I say experiment till you find what works in your tank.


----------



## equatics (Apr 26, 2012)

Crazy idea but too bad you can't run the whole flow into a HOB that's not plugged in. The only thing I like better than a HOB's output would be an underwater output. Of course, if I ever get a bigger tank I would get a canister.

Another crazy idea - if you could get the output going into 2 lengths of clear flexible tubing, you could run one to the other end of the tank on the bottom and get that nice up/down circular movement. Big job though.

I think, though, really, if you want to reduce the actual flow, you will have to use the switch. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Steven


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Nemo the Clownfish said:


> Crazy idea but too bad you can't run the whole flow into a HOB that's not plugged in.


Yes, that is a crazy idea. I don't know what the advantage of that would be. HOB's are plain awful for circulation.


----------

